# Pôle Emploi ARE ?



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Une collègue a fini un contrat le 30 juin et a commencé un autre le 1er Juillet.

Il lui reste donc 3 anciens contrats qui finiront le 31 août.

Conclusion au 1er Juillet elle a 4 contrats.

Cependant, elle a envoyé son attestation ASSEDIC et on lui a fait un virement de presque 800€ ! 🤔 bizarre non ?
Alors que jusqu’ici elle n’avait rien, mais continue à rester inscrite.

Au 1er sept elle aura 2 nouveaux contrats suite aux 3 qui partent fin août. Donc en tout 1 depuis juin et 2 au 1er sept.

Donc aura-t-elle de l’ARE pour le contrat manquant ?


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Chantou sérieux !
Tu passes ta vie sur ce forum et tu n'as pas encore compris le principe de POLE EMPLOI ? 😂  😂
Alors si elle a fini un contrat fin juin, je ne vois pas comment elle peut avoir un paiement de 800 euros pour juin ? Tu es sûre de ce qu'elle t'avance ? Ta collègue avait-elle déjà des droits ouverts ? ou est-ce une première inscription ?
Le principe est toujours le même. Tu t'inscris à POLE EMPLOI parce que tu perds un contrat, on te calcule des droit après un différé ICCP et un délai de carence (7 j mais une seule tous les 12 mois).
Tous les contrats que tu avais à l'ouverture des droits sont des conservés qui se cumulent avec les ARE (sans dépasser 30.4 x le SJR)
Tous ceux repris ensuite amputent les ARE du mois de 70% de ce qu'ils rapportent.
Donc tout dépend de ses droits, de son SJR, de son ARE et du montant que vont lui rapporter ses futurs contrats repris. On ne lit pas dans le marc de café 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Chantou sérieux !
> Tu passes ta vie sur ce forum et tu n'as pas encore compris le principe de POLE EMPLOI ? 😂  😂
> Alors si elle a fini un contrat fin juin, je ne vois pas comment elle peut avoir un paiement de 800 euros pour juin ? Tu es sûre de ce qu'elle t'avance ? Ta collègue avait-elle déjà des droits ouverts ? ou est-ce une première inscription ?
> Le principe est toujours le même. Tu t'inscris à POLE EMPLOI parce que tu perds un contrat, on te calcule des droit après un différé ICCP et un délai de carence (7 j mais une seule tous les 12 mois).
> ...


Alors POLEEMPLOI je ne lis presque pas car je n’y suis pas du tout. Comme je ne connaissais pas la réponse, je te la pose SI cela est possible. 

Elle a des droits ouverts depuis le 7 sept 2021, et n’a reçu que très peu en Oct et Nov de mémoire. Donc elle a été très surprise et je lui ai dis de les contacter car PEUT-ÊTRE une erreur et à rembourser. Impossible de les avoir au téléphone. Donc message sur son espace et toujours rien. 

D’autre part, POLEEMPLOI lui a envoyé un mail que ses 5 documents (pages) ont été refusés. Problème de PDF sûrement. Comment envoyer ces 5 feuilles correctement ?


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

Si elle a des droits ouverts depuis 2017 et qu'ils ne sont pas épuisés, elle a du percevoir chaque mois un complément ARE tant qu'elle n'avait pas de contrats repris.
Si le complément s'est arrêté en décembre 2021 c'est qu'elle a du reprendre des contrats qui lui rapportaient plus que 70% de ses ARE.
Si elle perd 3 contrats fin août, il s'agirait de savoir si c'est des conservés (qu'elle avait déjà en Août 2017) ou des repris (qu'elle a commencé après septembre 2017).
Si ce sont des conservés, POLE EMPLOI va recalculer ses ARE à la hausse. Si ce sont des repris, ils ne serviront à rien pour le moment mais seront mis en stand-by jusqu'à ce qu'elle ait épuisé tous ses droits actuels. Et ils serviront à ce moment là à un rechargement.
D'où sortent les 800 euros : sans avoir tous les détails du dossier c'est compliqué de savoir.  Mais si elle finit un contrat le 30 Juin, elle ne peut pas avoir de payé en juin (versé en Juillet), en plus de son salaire de juin pour ce contrat,  des ARE sur ce contrat pas encore fini.
Donc soit POLE EMPLOI s'est aperçu qu'ils avaient oublié de lui versé des ARE ces derniers mois, soit il y a eu doublons dans des documents.
Le plus simple est de demander à un conseiller à quoi correspond ce paiement (même si d'ici 10 jours elle devrait recevoir dans son espace un RELEVE de SITUATION qui devrait détailler le paiement).
Pour envoyer des documents à POLE EMPLOI le principe c'est : 1 document = 1 envoi.
Si le document comme l'attestation employeur fait 4 pages, et qu'elle envoie les pages une par une, en 4 envois, c'est refusé.
Il faut qu'elle les scanne ensemble : avec mon imprimante/scanner par exemple, je fais : "numériser" pour la 1° page. Quand il a numérisé la 1° page, je fais "ajouter" et je numérise la 2°; puis "ajouter" et je numérise la 3° etc.
A la fin, ça me fait 1 seul document qui contient les 4 pages. Que j'enregistre sous format PDF.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Si elle a des droits ouverts depuis 2017 et qu'ils ne sont pas épuisés, elle a du percevoir chaque mois un complément ARE tant qu'elle n'avait pas de contrats repris.
> Si le complément s'est arrêté en décembre 2021 c'est qu'elle a du reprendre des contrats qui lui rapportaient plus que 70% de ses ARE.
> Si elle perd 3 contrats fin août, il s'agirait de savoir si c'est des conservés (qu'elle avait déjà en Août 2017) ou des repris (qu'elle a commencé après septembre 2017).
> Si ce sont des conservés, POLE EMPLOI va recalculer ses ARE à la hausse. Si ce sont des repris, ils ne serviront à rien pour le moment mais seront mis en stand-by jusqu'à ce qu'elle ait épuisé tous ses droits actuels. Et ils serviront à ce moment là à un rechargement.
> ...


OK merci pour ta réponse, je vais lui transmettre. Normalement « la logique » elle avait perdu un contrat le 6 sept, je lui ai dit de s’inscrire sur zen, ce qu’elle a fait, et a touché un peu en Oct et Nov et après plus rien car elle était de nouveau à 4 contrats mi Nov.

Bon je transmets, scanner elle ne sait pas et moi non plus ... il y a l’imprimante Pour scanner mais ... ça sert à rien puisqu’il faut envoyer, éventuellement par mail au conseiller ...

Merci Nanou pour ton temps  😉


----------



## abassmat (7 Juillet 2022)

En tout cas moi je vote Nanou91 pour tout ce qui concerne pôlemploi !!! 
Vive Nanou91 !


----------



## Nounousand02 (7 Juillet 2022)

Oui nanou91 la pro pôle emploi


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Coucou Nanou j'ai raté l'appel de mon conseiller pôle il veut savoir pourquoi j'ai touché autant en juin par rapport aux autres mois. Il croit que j'ai maintenant une fratrie puisqu'un seul employeur.
Alors que c'est juste les Cp.
J'ai appelé 3949 premier répondeur je choisis l'option paf deuxième répondeur je choisis l'option qui me semble le mieux et j'apprends que personne n'est dispo je dois appeler ultérieurement.
Je suis allée sur mon espace et je ne sais pas où écrire à mon conseiller .grgrgrrrrrrf


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

@nounoucat1 
Pour envoyer un mail à ton conseiller tu vas dans "mes échanges avec POLE EMPLOI" et ensuite "mes contacts en agence"
Tu auras le nom de ton conseiller et son adresse mail.


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Merci Nanou


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

« 
Il faut qu'elle les scanne ensemble : avec mon imprimante/scanner par exemple, je fais : "numériser" pour la 1° page. Quand il a numérisé la 1° page, je fais "ajouter" et je numérise la 2°; puis "ajouter" et je numérise la 3° etc.
A la fin, ça me fait 1 seul document qui contient les 4 pages. Que j'enregistre sous format PDF. »

C’est sur son espace POLEEMPLOI que l’on peut faire ça ?


----------



## nath90 (7 Juillet 2022)

polemploi avec les assmatts ils ont du mal moi je me suis réinscrite au bout de 2 ans j'avais droit a partir de juin a  des are suite a la perte d un contrat mais comme par magie on me dit qu il y a deux ans je n'avais pas les 3 contrats existant a ce jour donc ce n'est pas des contrats maintenus et pourtant je n'était plus inscrite depuis 2 ans donc faites bien attention ou on a rien ou on a trop et il faut rendre, en fait il faut rester tjs inscrite ou ne jamais s'inscrire


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bon et bien comme son employeur lui a envoyé par whatzapp son attestation qui est en pdf, elle l’a donc envoyée direct par mail à la personne qui est indiquée sur son espace qui s’occupe « des indemnités allocations » 

Donc ça devrait aller.

C’est pas évident malgré tout.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

nath90 a dit: 


> polemploi avec les assmatts ils ont du mal moi je me suis réinscrite au bout de 2 ans j'avais droit a partir de juin a  des are suite a la perte d un contrat mais comme par magie on me dit qu il y a deux ans je n'avais pas les 3 contrats existant a ce jour donc ce n'est pas des contrats maintenus et pourtant je n'était plus inscrite depuis 2 ans donc faites bien attention ou on a rien ou on a trop et il faut rendre, en fait il faut rester tjs inscrite ou ne jamais s'inscrire


Oui elle va demander car elle trouve ça bizarre que de l’argent soit sur son compte comme ça.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

CHANTOU
Non, tu scannes avec ton imprimante/scanner, tu ne peux rien scanner sur l'espace POLE EMPLOI


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

*NATH90*
ça n'a rien à voir.  Le fait qu'à un moment vous vous désinscriviez puis vous réinscriviez par exemple, ne change pas la date d'ouverture du droit initial, ni le statut des contrats AU MOMENT DU DROIT INITIAL. 
Un contrat que vous avez au moment où vous réinscrivez n'est pas forcément un contrat conservé s'il n'existait pas 2 ans avant, à l'ouverture du droit initial.


----------



## nath90 (7 Juillet 2022)

cest tout a fait ça !!! donc impossible de percevoir mes droits recalculés a la hausse, suaf si je perds tous mes contrats


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

*NATH90*
Les contrats que vous avez perdus APRÈS votre ouverture de droit initial et qui existaient avant sont des conservés et permettent un recalcul d'ARE chaque fois que vous en perdez un.
Les contrats repris eux ne serviront qu'à un futur rechargement quand vous aurez épuisé tous vos droits initiaux.
*Cependant, *si vous pensez que la perte de contrats repris pourraient vous être plus bénéfique, vous pouvez demander un droit d'option.
POLE EMPLOI va vous envoyer un courrier avec :
-  le montant des droits actuels et le reliquat à percevoir.
-  les droits que vous procureraient les contrats repris perdus et la masse d'ARE qu'ils pourraient vous rapporter.
Si vous trouvez que c'est plus intéressant vous optez pour les nouveaux droits, ce qui implique que le reliquat des anciens sera définitivement perdu.
Par contre, pour que le droit d'option soit envisagé, il faut :
ou que votre ARE actuelle soit de moins de 20 euros
ou que la nouvelle ARE soit supérieure de 30% à la précédente.


----------



## nath90 (8 Juillet 2022)

je vais demander a ma conseillere au jour d'haujourd'hui  mon are est de 0 alors que mes nouveaux droits sont de 25 euros/jour personne au tel ne ma parler du droit d option si seulement cela etait possible


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*NATH90*
Voilà un lien qui j'espère vous éclairera.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*NATH90*
Et si vous avez épuisé tous vos droits dans ce cas ce n'est pas un droit d'option mais un rechargement qui est calculé sur vos contrats "repris" perdus n'ayant pas encore servi à un calcul d'ARE


----------



## nath90 (8 Juillet 2022)

j'ai demandé a ma conseillere elle me dit que jy ai pas droit j'avais droit a 15 euros jour que je n'ai jamais eu e maintenant 25 euros le meme nbre de jours soit 1063 mais elle veut rien savoir j'ai des droits mais je ne pourrais jamais y avoir droit sauf si je travaille plus du tout ils sont vraiment top pole emploi mais merci pour les renseignements j'ai meme ecrit au médiateur on sait jamais mdr


----------



## nath90 (8 Juillet 2022)

bon ma conseillere me dit que je ny ai pas droit jétais sur du contraire  javais 15 euros avant et 1063 jours je ny ai jamais eu droit et cette fois 25 euros et tjs 1063 jours mais ca vas pas !!! merci pour les infos jai écrit au médiateur on sait jamais


----------



## nath90 (8 Juillet 2022)

quand cest non cest non !!!! je vais certainement me désinscrire de polemploi


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

Surtout pas se désinscrire car ça fera démarrer le compte à rebours du délai de déchéance...et ces 1063 j pour le coup  seront définitivement perdus  une fois cette date de déchéance atteinte


nath90 a dit: 


> quand cest non cest non !!!! je vais certainement me désinscrire de polemploi


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *NATH90*
> Voilà un lien qui j'espère vous éclairera.
> 
> Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


Clic clic ici « dans joindre des fichiers et choisir les fichiers » je suppose ?


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU
Non...*  juste "insérer un lien", l'espèce de petits maillons entrelacés.
Puis copier le lien dans l'URL et lui donner le nom que tu veux.


----------



## nath90 (8 Juillet 2022)

cest quand meme fou d'avoir des droits ne pas pouvoir en bénéficier et d'etre dans la merde jusqu'au cou !! je ne sais meme pas comment je vais survivre en attendant un prochain contrat , je suis seule et cest pas facile tous les jours, a moins que je cherche un autre travail cest peut etre la solution, en ce moment aucun appel bon c'est les vacances mais quand meme!!!


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*NATH90,*
Je ne comprends pas trop votre situation.
Vous semblez dire que ça va être dur en attendant un nouveau contrat. Combien de contrats avez-vous actuellement ? Pour quels salaires bruts ?
Si vous avez des droits ouverts, et que vous avez de faibles revenus repris, voire pas du tout, les ARE doivent vous être versées.

Après il faudrait avoir tout votre dossier sous les yeux.
Date d'ouverture des droits, pour quelle durée, votre âge. Les contrats que vous avez repris depuis votre ouverture de droits.
Mais soit il ne vous reste plus que des activités conservées et elles se cumulent avec vos ARE
Soit il ne vous reste plus que des activités reprises, et si vous n'avez pas de complément ARE c'est que vos contrats repris vous rapportent quand même une certaine somme, supérieure à ce que seraient vos ARE mensuelles.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

nath90 a dit: 


> cest quand meme fou d'avoir des droits ne pas pouvoir en bénéficier et d'etre dans la merde jusqu'au cou !! je ne sais meme pas comment je vais survivre en attendant un prochain contrat , je suis seule et cest pas facile tous les jours, a moins que je cherche un autre travail cest peut etre la solution, en ce moment aucun appel bon c'est les vacances mais quand meme!!!


Alors j’ai ENCORE une copine qui travaillait avec moi à l’époque où je travaillais à l’extérieur, je n’étais donc pas AM, et ma copine était donc seule et avait des charges à payer toute seule donc pas facile et …

Faisait des ménages le soir dans des entreprises ou chez un médecin. 

Une maman solo pour qui j’ai accueilli son fils pdt 2 ans, garde une maison en + de son job pdt les grandes vacances, acte de présence 2h, s’occuper du chien,   Et pas toujours à la même heure vis à vis des voleurs. 

Et elle a déjà aussi gardé un chien (pension) je ne sais plus le tarif journalier, elle est très débrouillarde. Trouve les petits jobs sur FB 

Le week-end dernier, elle a été comme l’année dernière, faire un service à table pour un événement et sa nièce a été également. 

Voir sur FB ou des corbeilles de repassage à faire.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU
> Non...*  juste "insérer un lien", l'espèce de petits maillons entrelacés.
> Puis copier le lien dans l'URL et lui donner le nom que tu veux.


OK merci Nanou .. pas très douée pour ça 😒


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Nath90 

IRCEM peut débloquer des fonds pour aider. 

La mairie aussi et peut même payer la dernière facture EDF ou EAU etc


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Nath90

Il y a 2 sites TRES connus  pour 

1️⃣ les fringues à vendre 
2️⃣ pour autres (bcp vendu sur ce site pour faire de la place et autant vendre 
3️⃣ vide grenier à prévoir pour sept 

Ça fait de la place en +

4️⃣ jardinage pour les petits vieux ou certains jeunes qui ne font + rien 

J’ai 2 familles : femme de ménage, baby-sitter même pdt leurs vacances qu’ils emmènent ! Et jardinier !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ici pas d'appels non plus une collègue toujours "remplie" n'a pas de demandes et çà l'inquiètes un peu ! moi bientôt la retraite donc je ne suis plus bcq concernée ... j'espère que çà va revenir pour vous pas facile !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

nath90 a dit: 


> j'ai demandé a ma conseillere elle me dit que jy ai pas droit j'avais droit a 15 euros jour que je n'ai jamais eu e maintenant 25 euros le meme nbre de jours soit 1063 mais elle veut rien savoir j'ai des droits mais je ne pourrais jamais y avoir droit sauf si je travaille plus du tout ils sont vraiment top pole emploi mais merci pour les renseignements j'ai meme ecrit au médiateur on sait jamais mdr


Il y a sur votre espace, une adresse email direct à la conseillère qui s’occupe des paiements. Lui envoyer un mail en insistant comme vous l’avez indiqué sur ce forum, une ERREUR de leur part ?

et il me semble, Nanou91 confirmera PEUT-ÊTRE, que lorsque tous les droits sont épuisés, il’y a le chômage « longue durée » il y a des années ça existait, actuellement pourquoi pas aujourd’hui non ?


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*Alors !*
L'adresse mail qui est donc le contact de notre espace POLE EMPLOI, c'est celle de notre conseiller classique, pas indemnisation. C'est des conseillers différents et non attitrés ceux de l'indemnisation. 
Le chômage longue durée n'existe plus.
Quand on est arrivé en fin de droit, il y a une demande d'ASS qui est enclenché ; Allocation Spécifique de Solidarité.
Mais là c'est la misère, dans les 520 euros par mois.
Mais je pense que NATH90 n'en est pas là. Elle a forcément des droits à utiliser. Juste que sans avoir tous les éléments en main, difficile de savoir ce qui bloque


----------



## nath90 (9 Juillet 2022)

jessaie d'expluqer j'avais 4 contrats j'en ai perdu 1 donc je me suis inscrite mais comme je m'etais deja inscrite en 2020 3 mois de temps puis désinscrite car j'avais retrouvé des contrats pour eux les 3 contrats que j'ai actuellement ne sont pas des contrats conserves car je les aient eu apres  2020 donc les are que pole emploi viens de me calculer ne s'ajoutent pas et avec mes 3 contrats j'ai 990 euros et je vis seule donc trés dur je n'ai droit a aucune aide pour l'instant la prime d'activité c'est tous les 3 mois donc voila la situation


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Juillet 2022)

*NATH90*
Malheureusement POLE EMPLOI a raison. Seuls les contrats que vous aviez déjà en mai 2020 sont des conservés. Tous ceux repris après sont des "repris" et ne se cumulent pas totalement avec vos ARE.
Avez vous encore actuellement des contrats antérieurs à Mai 2020 ?
Le contrat que vous venez de perdre avait commencé quand ?


----------



## nath90 (11 Juillet 2022)

je sais qu ils ont raison cest bien le probleme non mes contrats sont tous récents et celui que j'ai perdu avait durer 9 mois la maman ne voulait plus travailler le soucis cest de survivre en attendant  dde nouveaux contrats le fait d'avoir des droits et de ne pouvoir en bénéficier me rend dingue cest juste cela que je voulais dénoncer, nous sommes une profession précaire, je ne suis pas dans une grande ville donc les demandes ne sont pas tjs évidentes, nous travaillons sur des plages horaires vastes mais quand nous avons besoin d'un coup de pouce, polemploi nous laisse tomber, mais bon c'est comme ça il faut faire avec


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ne jamais se désinscrire !


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Nath 

Les restau du cœur peuvent aussi vous dépanner. C’est déjà ça en moins à payer le temps d’aller mieux au niveau finances. 

Pensez vraiment aux pistes que je vous ai mises 

La mairie peut aider financièrement cela s’appelle le CCAS Centre Communaux d’Action Sociales qui sont là pour aider FINANCIÈREMENT ou faire fcertaines ACTIONS SOCIALES.

Le CCAS peut aigri pour UNE DISTRIBUTION ALIMENTAIRE ou bien de secours d’urgence.

Factures EDF, EAU, peuvent être réglées pour une seule facture 

Payer l’ENERGIE en fonction de ses revenus  

IRCEM aide financière 

📌 Mettre annonces a l’ANCIENNE dans votre commune et communes avoisinantes. 

📌 relancer tous les jours sur le site TRÈS connu, l’annonce est reçue par mail aux parents 

Changer un mot, et ça relance l’annonce 

📌 faire du ménage ou repassage 
Très demandé par les personnes âgées ou pas 

N’hésitez PAS à demander à tous ces organismes qui sont là pour ça.


----------



## nath90 (11 Juillet 2022)

merci mais cest deja fait tout ça!!! et pour l'ircem le cass jai assez de revenu mais merci pour vos conseils


----------

